# Electrician burned by arc flash in Calgary



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

http://www.journalofcommerce.com/article/id56784/--electrician-burned-by-arc-flash-in-calgary

An electrician suffered burns at a construction site in Calgary recently and was taken to hospital with serious injuries.

“A worker was servicing an electrical panel, when he sustained injuries due to an electrical arc flash,” said Alberta Occupational Health and Safety spokesperson Lisa Glover. “The worker received burns to the right side of his face and torso, and was taken to Foothills Regional Hospital.”

The incident took place at about 11:20 am on Aug. 19. The 50-year old man is employed by Can Asia Electrical West.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hope it wasn't too serious. To be at the receiving end of that is never a good thing.

My thoughts are with him and his family and I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

I always hate to hear stuff like this. The guy is out working, trying to make a living for himself and his family, and winds up getting hurt. It is sad to hear but, the real sad part is, some PPE would have probably lessened or completely saved him from injury.

Of couse, I'm speculating, as the article didn't say if he was wearing any or not.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

CopperSlave said:


> some PPE would have probably lessened or completely saved him from injury.


Customers (and a lot of employers) need to understand that this work MUST NOT be done on live equipment. Most sites here you're not even allowed to put new breakers onto a chassis without a scheduled outage/isolation.


----------

